# Hamer XT series standard



## Styxonthebrain (Jun 1, 2007)

Hey I'm looking at this Hamer XT standard(XT is Hamer's epiphone) and I've heard some good things. Any opinions would rock or on hamer guitars in general I've never owned one

http://www.hamerguitars.com/?fa=detail&mid=399&sid=182


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

I have a Hamer Archtop SAT II... nice guitar. Modelled after an LP double-cut, except with a gentle arch to it. Most of the guys I know tend to slam Hamers as being copycat guitar makers but I think they have very good build quality... the more I play mine the more I appreciate it. Good balance and heft and it resonates very nicely. 

I don't know about the XT line... in my experience the cheaper lines aren't necessarily worse guitars - they're simply Asian made and _sometimes_, but not always, have less quality in the way of pickups and hardware. I have a few Korean-made guitars that are really great players... I'm guessing the XT line is made in Korea, Indonesia or China. Bit of a crap shoot as to what country tends to make better instruments. Hopefully someone who actually owns an XT will respond.


----------



## Styxonthebrain (Jun 1, 2007)

yeah i did a little research theyre Korean made and there were one or two reviews that say there were some minor fret issues but nothing too major also they say it's a good idea to throw in some new pickups seeing as the stock one's arent great I'm not in the market for a big money guitar yet but ive been playing on a Behringer v tone guitar pack guitar for about two years and I'm totally sick of it I only bought it because back then it was my first time ever playing guitar and I still thought a Fender was part of a car back when I first started playing. thx for the input btw much appreciated


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

What are they charging for that model. I would not be too worries abou the MIK thing. Lot's of nice guitars coming out of Korea right now and Hamer does a good job with the quality.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

They're good value for the $$. Companies like G&L and Hamer do a better job with their Asian lines than Gibson or Fender.

That being said, I have a MIJ Epi and a USA Hamer P90 Special.


----------



## Styxonthebrain (Jun 1, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> What are they charging for that model. I would not be too worries abou the MIK thing. Lot's of nice guitars coming out of Korea right now and Hamer does a good job with the quality.


I believe they're about $550 US a little more for the sunburst flametop and the crown inlays which I'm a sucker for. Hamer has a pricelist in PDF form on their site


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

That sounds pretty reasonable for that guitar. If you can get your hands on one before buying, give it a try first and a good inspection. That would be the best bet.


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> They're good value for the $$. Companies like G&L and Hamer do a better job with their Asian lines than Gibson or Fender.
> 
> That being said, I have a MIJ Epi and a USA Hamer P90 Special.


I dunno.. I've had two MIK Epiphone Sg 400s and they were both sweet guitars... very playable. Maybe they fall down somewhat on the pickups compared to their hyped American brethren, but for my money they tend to be quite good investments. I figure that, if I like the feel of the guitar and it's insanely pliable, then I can always upgrade the pickups. I would rather score a great SG used, then upgrade its hardware if necessary, than pay top dollar for a brand new Gibson SG. As for Fenders, I'd rather not buy Squiers at all... maybe a MIM... I'd rather get a Washburn over either of those options.

Anyone ever play with a Hamer Slammer? Wonder how good those suckers are.


----------



## Styxonthebrain (Jun 1, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> That sounds pretty reasonable for that guitar. If you can get your hands on one before buying, give it a try first and a good inspection. That would be the best bet.


no doubt. i'd never dream of buying a guitar without playing and checking it out first. I try to walk away with the floor model or the one I'm playing in the store if I see what I like


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I owned a hamer SFX 2, it is still a solid axe (sold it to a local kid ).

i really want the sunburst quilt top one, but it was some stupid price at my local store (around $700 or so, and it was up there for at least 2 years i believe)

hamer makes some good instruments. I'd love to try out an american model!


----------

